# Covid  infections



## molly 2 (Dec 23, 2020)

It just dawned on me I hadn't  seen my  neighbour  for a few days  sent a text , ,both down with covid  . He is a  young hospital  doctor  doing OK.


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Dec 23, 2020)

...  but good that he is doing OK!


----------



## trixie88 (Dec 23, 2020)

hope he gets well soon..........we all must be on our guard.......


----------



## molly 2 (Dec 23, 2020)

trixie88 said:


> hope he gets well soon..........we all must be on our guard.......


And keep an eye out for others


----------



## caledonia (Dec 23, 2020)

My eldest son was diagnosed positive last Thursday after feeling unwell and is feeling ok now just not got his sense of smell or taste back fully yet.


----------



## harrow (Dec 23, 2020)

I find it hard to understand how some people a asymptomatic and some really ill


----------



## st3v3 (Dec 23, 2020)

harrow said:


> I find it hard to understand how some people a asymptomatic and some really ill



False positive tests mostly IMO


----------



## trevskoda (Dec 23, 2020)

I have never had a sense of smell or taste so would not know till I drop, very bad asthma which would finish me of for sure.


----------



## Scotia (Dec 23, 2020)




----------



## yorkslass (Dec 23, 2020)

harrow said:


> I find it hard to understand how some people a asymptomatic and some really ill


I found out this week that my nephew's family had it.......he was clear, tested, but his wife and child came back positive.

A few weeks ago my niece's 2 girls tested positive.....caught it at school but no real side effects, just a slight temperature. Their mum, dad, and brother tested clear.

I wonder how this is possible unless they were tested before covid developed.......but none of them were ill or became ill.


----------



## st3v3 (Dec 23, 2020)

yorkslass said:


> I found out this week that my nephew's family had it.......he was clear, tested, but his wife and child came back positive.
> 
> A few weeks ago my niece's 2 girls tested positive.....caught it at school but no real side effects, just a slight temperature. Their mum, dad, and brother tested clear.
> 
> I wonder how this is possible unless they were tested before covid developed.......but none of them were ill or became ill.



I hear this story a lot, people who are essentially licking each other (at worst lol ) yet one positive, one negative. Then there's the booked a test but didn't make it/turned back because of the kids going mental etc. Then getting a text saying positive even though they never took a test. 

I hate repeating this stuff because I didn't see it for myself, but I'm getting similar stories from so many different sources I can't help but think something is up with the testing. 

Is this a dangerous virus IMO,  hell yea. Is it as prevalent as we're being told? I'm not so sure. 

We're in a massive panic now,  but the deaths are well under what they were in the 1st wave. We have a nightingale hospital up the road, still un-occupied. 

It's all just a bit weird.


----------



## trevskoda (Dec 23, 2020)

Numbers went up here today from 13 yesterday to 20 dying today, not surprised as the behavior is disgusting at best, esp the men.


----------



## mark61 (Dec 23, 2020)

st3v3 said:


> I hear this story a lot, people who are essentially licking each other (at worst lol ) yet one positive, one negative. Then there's the booked a test but didn't make it/turned back because of the kids going mental etc. Then getting a text saying positive even though they never took a test.
> 
> I hate repeating this stuff because I didn't see it for myself, but I'm getting similar stories from so many different sources I can't help but think something is up with the testing.
> 
> ...



Hear about it plenty too, and know a number of couples where that has been the case. Nothing unusual now.


----------



## DocMartin (Dec 23, 2020)

The nightingales are empty because there is no one available to staff them. Last week there were 90,000 NHS staff off work.


----------



## trevskoda (Dec 24, 2020)

DocMartin said:


> The nightingales are empty because there is no one available to staff them. Last week there were 90,000 NHS staff off work.


Where are the army medics.


----------



## Tim120 (Dec 24, 2020)

trevskoda said:


> Where are the army medics.


Dover.


----------



## Tim120 (Dec 24, 2020)

st3v3 said:


> I hear this story a lot, people who are essentially licking each other (at worst lol ) yet one positive, one negative. Then there's the booked a test but didn't make it/turned back because of the kids going mental etc. Then getting a text saying positive even though they never took a test.
> 
> I hate repeating this stuff because I didn't see it for myself, but I'm getting similar stories from so many different sources I can't help but think something is up with the testing.
> 
> ...



On your point of something up with the testing:-
About three weeks ago I had mild symptoms of a cold, headache slight temp etc.
Son almost insisted I got tested which I did. Easy to book and do. Results back following day, negative. Self administered test.
Whilst I followed implicitly the instructions and am satisfied the test was carried out correctly, ultimately the correctness of the test and the accuracy of the results were my responsiblity.
Self administered tests could be a stumbling block in the process as indeed a quickly trained person to administer tests to satisfy a need.


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Dec 24, 2020)

Just have to keep on going and be as careful and sensible as possible.

There is no doubt we're far from being out of the woods yet.
Things certainly look set to get worse before they get better.

Main thing is to be kind and help out in whatever way we can, even if we're just stuck at home and all you can do is give moral support on the end of a phone or a video call.... or post on here etc.!


----------



## st3v3 (Dec 24, 2020)

DocMartin said:


> The nightingales are empty because there is no one available to staff them. Last week there were 90,000 NHS staff off work.



And of that, how many are positive, but asymptomatic?


----------



## DocMartin (Dec 24, 2020)

st3v3 said:


> And of that, how many are positive, but asymptomatic?


No idea. I don't even know why they are off work. Maybe nothing to do with Covid.


----------



## Fazerloz (Dec 24, 2020)

DocMartin said:


> The nightingales are empty because there is no one available to staff them. Last week there were 90,000 NHS staff off work.



According to the BBC yesterday some are in use for Covid Patients and others for other reasons.


----------



## QFour (Dec 24, 2020)

On our own this Christmas and didn't have our usual get together with all the family the week before. Everyone has said they would rather we were here next year than not. Lots of goodies in the cupboard and what looks like some nice presents under the tree. Stay safe everyone. Keep your heads down. Happy Christmas.


----------



## Haaamster (Dec 24, 2020)

trevskoda said:


> I have never had a sense of smell or taste so would not know till I drop, very bad asthma which would finish me of for sure.


I'm sure I'd heard before you had no sense of taste Trev


----------



## Robmac (Dec 24, 2020)

Haaamster said:


> I'm sure I'd heard before you had no sense of taste Trev



Unlike me eh Paul?


----------



## Snapster (Dec 24, 2020)

My sister in law and brother in law were both tested positive for COVID last month. My sister in law, a teacher, caught it from her teaching assistant. They are both morbidly obese, my brother in law has diabetes, high blood pressure, sleep apnea and only one kidney ( he lost the other after being injured many years ago) 
They are now both recovered. They both said they just felt like they had really bad colds. 
Ny niece also had it, but has recovered too.
Strange, as all 3 are in a very high risk group, yet some people who are fit as fleas end up in induced comas or even worse, dead.


----------



## barryd (Dec 24, 2020)

mariesnowgoose said:


> Just have to keep on going and be as careful and sensible as possible.
> 
> There is no doubt we're far from being out of the woods yet.
> Things certainly look set to get worse before they get better.
> ...



Its those on their own I feel most sorry for, especially at Christmas.  I think they will be the ones that will really appreciate a call tomorrow.  I have two or three on my list.


----------



## trevskoda (Dec 24, 2020)

Snapster said:


> My sister in law and brother in law were both tested positive for COVID last month. My sister in law, a teacher, caught it from her teaching assistant. They are both morbidly obese, my brother in law has diabetes, high blood pressure, sleep apnea and only one kidney ( he lost the other after being injured many years ago)
> They are now both recovered. They both said they just felt like they had really bad colds.
> Ny niece also had it, but has recovered too.
> Strange, as all 3 are in a very high risk group, yet some people who are fit as fleas end up in induced comas or even worse, dead.


Cannot beat a big girl.


----------



## Tezza33 (Dec 24, 2020)

trevskoda said:


> Cannot beat a big girl.View attachment 90238


Is that incase they beat you back?


----------



## Wully (Dec 24, 2020)

Went to a shop in an unsavoury part of Glasgow to pick something up for someone there must have been 30 people in and out in the five ten minutes I was there not one had a mask on apart from me bunch of morons. I felt they were staring at me for wearing one. Ended up telling the guy who owned the shop who was messing about trying to find the parcel even him and his two workers weren’t waring masks ended up telling him to ram it where the sun don’t shine and got myself out of there. Planet is full of morons


----------



## trevskoda (Dec 24, 2020)

Wully said:


> Went to a shop in an unsavoury part of Glasgow to pick something up for someone there must have been 30 people in and out in the five ten minutes I was there not one had a mask on apart from me bunch of morons. I felt they were staring at me for wearing one. Ended up telling the guy who owned the shop who was messing about trying to find the parcel even him and his two workers weren’t waring masks ended up telling him to ram it where the sun don’t shine and got myself out of there. Planet is full of morons


No one here in shops wears masks, paying a bill in builders yard and apart from a plastic screen at the counter they were all void of any form of masks gloves etc, and coming from behind the screen to help folk trying to pick the correct stuff from shelves, then take it to there van or car, I was the only masked man there.


----------



## barryd (Dec 24, 2020)

Only two towns (small towns) we go to are Richmond and Barnard Castle.  Shops and takeaways are all strictly following distancing rules and limiting numbers and pretty much everyone wears a mask.  Probably explains why the infection rate for both is extremely low.   Barney is in Tier 3 and Richmond Tier 2 but they are similar in numbers. Infection rate about 90 per 100000 I think last time I looked which equates to a handful of infections per week.

To be honest if I walked into any place and it was full of people masks or not I Would just walk out again.  It appears that indoors is where the risk is and its all to do with time.  With this new 70% more infectious strain that I think is going to be an issue for anyone who spends more than a short time indoors with strangers.


----------



## trevskoda (Dec 24, 2020)

Asda tonight they were climbing all over you at the tills, only I wanted chocy bicys i would not have gone in,  well there 47p for oaty crumble.


----------



## yorkieowl (Dec 24, 2020)

barryd said:


> Only two towns (small towns) we go to are Richmond and Barnard Castle.  Shops and takeaways are all strictly following distancing rules and limiting numbers and pretty much everyone wears a mask.  Probably explains why the infection rate for both is extremely low.   Barney is in Tier 3 and Richmond Tier 2 but they are similar in numbers. Infection rate about 90 per 100000 I think last time I looked which equates to a handful of infections per week.
> 
> To be honest if I walked into any place and it was full of people masks or not I Would just walk out again.  It appears that indoors is where the risk is and its all to do with time.  With this new 70% more infectious strain that I think is going to be an issue for anyone who spends more than a short time indoors with strangers.


Same for us, if somewhere is busy we just come back home, or try elsewhere, thankfully majority are wearing masks now, but it surprises me how many no longer clean hands on entering/leaving any shops etc. I bet the mingers don’t bother washing their hands when they go to the loo either.


----------



## molly 2 (Dec 25, 2020)

Following on from original post my neighbour is out of isolation  and is now back working ,what kind of virus  kills so many but gives other  people just cold type symptoms, both had tested positive.  He is very fit and often runs 25 k


----------



## campervanannie (Dec 25, 2020)

Wully said:


> Went to a shop in an unsavoury part of Glasgow to pick something up for someone there must have been 30 people in and out in the five ten minutes I was there not one had a mask on apart from me bunch of morons. I felt they were staring at me for wearing one. Ended up telling the guy who owned the shop who was messing about trying to find the parcel even him and his two workers weren’t waring masks ended up telling him to ram it where the sun don’t shine and got myself out of there. Planet is full of morons


Don’t worry Wully if Darwin is right the morons will be weeded out.


----------



## mfw (Dec 25, 2020)

molly 2 said:


> Following on from original post my neighbour is out of isolation  and is now back working ,what kind of virus  kills so many but gives other  people just cold type symptoms,


Basic cold some shake it in 24hrs others sniffle for weeks


----------



## jagmanx (Dec 25, 2020)

Further to post 36
Some people seem to have frequent days off due to minor ailments etc
Others seem to manage to work on day in day out.
Some simply take "sickies as suits"
Not just casual observation..I used to have to organise the replacements for sick teachers !


----------



## Robmac (Dec 25, 2020)

jagmanx said:


> Some simply take "sickies as suits"



Yes, I always found it funny when they phoned in sick. They always developed the croaky voice even if it was for something like a sprained ankle.


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Dec 25, 2020)

trevskoda said:


> No one here in shops wears masks, paying a bill in builders yard and apart from a plastic screen at the counter they were all void of any form of masks gloves etc, and coming from behind the screen to help folk trying to pick the correct stuff from shelves, then take it to there van or car,* I was the only masked man there.*



NI’s version of the Lone Ranger? 

Happy Christmas everyone, hope you all have a good day


----------



## jagmanx (Dec 25, 2020)

More of a Sloane Ranger ???
Remember to "socially distance from Tonto"


----------



## suneye (Dec 27, 2020)

I’m a teacher and caught it at school .  Inevitable really when there is no protection allowed in primary schools. I was fit and healthy but it affected my heart and 6 weeks  later I can hardly do anything and am on medication for the first time in my life.  Definitely a bit of a lottery if you get it.


----------



## molly 2 (Dec 27, 2020)

No wonder  us old gifts are crapping  our selves  hope you make a full recovery


----------



## yorkslass (Dec 27, 2020)

Hoping you eventually get well.....it seems like a lottery.


----------



## Tezza33 (Dec 27, 2020)

It is strange how it affects people differently, my sister in law for instance, today we were told that although she is being kept in a coma she has been taken off the critical list, she did have underlying health conditions but seems to be fighting it, my brother hasn't been able to see her for five weeks so he is really going through it.
Neighbours of mine have tested positive and just isolated for two weeks and one of them is 78yrs old and in poor health


----------



## suneye (Dec 27, 2020)

I hope she is soon able to come home.  Not being able to visit loved ones is such a sad part of all this.


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Dec 28, 2020)

molly 2 said:


> No wonder  *us old gifts* are crapping  our selves  hope you make a full recovery



@molly 2


----------



## Robmac (Dec 28, 2020)

mariesnowgoose said:


> @molly 2
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 90319



That's not your fantasy Christmas present is it Marie?

I mean, I know Neil's not perfect and everything but....


----------



## Tezza33 (Dec 28, 2020)

molly 2 said:


> No wonder  us old gifts are *wrapping* our selves  hope you make a full recovery





mariesnowgoose said:


> @molly 2
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 90319


It could have been worse Marie


----------



## jagmanx (Dec 28, 2020)

suneye said:


> I’m a teacher and caught it at school .  Inevitable really when there is no protection allowed in primary schools. I was fit and healthy but it affected my heart and 6 weeks  later I can hardly do anything and am on medication for the first time in my life.  Definitely a bit of a lottery if you get it.


No consolation to you but as an ex -teacher I believe that schools are super-spreaders. Insanity.
Best wishes to you.
I also posted elsewhere that schools should be uses as innoculation centres for pupils and ALL staff and should be closed until the 2nd injection
Schools have staff  and space and the ability to manage "pupil throughput" in a safe way
Obviously under the direction of health professionals


----------



## Harrers (Dec 29, 2020)

Fazerloz said:


> According to the BBC yesterday some are in use for Covid Patients and others for other reasons.


This was posted on Facebook by the Brexit Party on 23rd December:




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=3733123240103785


----------



## Fazerloz (Dec 29, 2020)

Harrers said:


> This was posted on Facebook by the Brexit Party on 23rd December:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



And can be reinstated in a matter of days should it be required.


----------



## Robmac (Dec 29, 2020)

Fazerloz said:


> And can be reinstated in a matter of days should it be required.



I think you are right.

If this pandemic gets even further out of hand all sorts of buildings would probably be commandeered as necessary. These are extraordinary times, like I need to tell you that!


----------



## barryd (Dec 29, 2020)

Robmac said:


> I think you are right.
> 
> If this pandemic gets even further out of hand all sorts of buildings would probably be commandeered as necessary. These are extraordinary times, like I need to tell you that!



I dont think the issue will be buildings or more Nightingale hospitals, I reckon it will be having enough staff to run them.  We are on the last leg hopefully of this nightmare and the end is in sight (fingers crossed).  It just takes one final shove of people following the rules, or being MADE to follow the rules and hopefully we can beat it.


----------



## colinm (Dec 29, 2020)

Some of the Nightingales are being dismantled as there aren't enough staff to run them. This is not the same as being mothballed.


----------



## Fazerloz (Dec 29, 2020)

In the last nine months they have learned a lot in the treatment of this disease as I unfortunately found out Not every bed needs a ventilator. The biggest single thing you can do to aid recovery is to sleep on your stomach, If you can't do that your side. Not on your back. I found it frustrating how many patients didn't do as they were told to aid their own recovery. The staff must get immune to peoples stupidity.


----------



## Fazerloz (Dec 29, 2020)

colinmd said:


> Some of the Nightingales are being dismantled as there aren't enough staff to run them. This is not the same as being mothballed.


They were never intended to be mothballed. All the equipment is in storage should it be needed. You say some, which other than London has been dismantled.


----------



## mfw (Dec 29, 2020)

Realistically it is out of control already and for some of us we probably wont get vaccine until may or june and you can only push things so far and they break


----------



## colinm (Dec 29, 2020)

Fazerloz said:


> They were never intended to be mothballed. All the equipment is in storage should it be needed. You say some, which other than London has been dismantled.


It would appear that the headline from last week which I had seen is incorrect, only London is being dismantled.


----------



## Fazerloz (Dec 29, 2020)

It's not surprising the London one has been dismantled as the owners of the ExCel were giving it to the NHS free of any charge. That wasn't going to go on for ever.


----------



## trixie88 (Dec 29, 2020)

believe the nightingale hosp here in n. yorks will remain until march.....


----------



## yorkieowl (Dec 29, 2020)

barryd said:


> I dont think the issue will be buildings or more Nightingale hospitals, I reckon it will be having enough staff to run them.  We are on the last leg hopefully of this nightmare and the end is in sight (fingers crossed).  It just takes one final shove of people following the rules, or being MADE to follow the rules and hopefully we can beat it.


.....until the next time. Hopefully they have learnt so much from this pandemic that they will be better prepared for the next one, whenever, not if, that is.


----------



## Trotter (Dec 29, 2020)

This virus is giving new experiences all around.
The oddest one is going into a bank, wearing a mask, demanding money.


----------



## Tezza33 (Dec 29, 2020)

Trotter said:


> This virus is giving new experiences all around.
> The oddest one is going into a bank, wearing a mask, demanding money.


I thought you had always done that


----------



## barryd (Dec 29, 2020)

yorkieowl said:


> .....until the next time. Hopefully they have learnt so much from this pandemic that they will be better prepared for the next one, whenever, not if, that is.



I did reply to you but the forum Political censorship Police clearly didnt like what I wrote as its vanished!


----------



## molly 2 (Dec 30, 2020)

Trotter said:


> This virus is giving new experiences all around.
> The oddest one is going into a bank, wearing a mask, demanding money.


What, you still have a  real ,bank ?


----------



## Trotter (Dec 30, 2020)

molly 2 said:


> What, you still have a  real ,bank ?


This not being Yorkshire, we don’t keep our money under the mattress. 
Tbh ,the town is only banks,  pubs, and charity shops. MnS , Debenhams have joined BHS n Woolies and ridden off into the sunset.


----------



## Fazerloz (Dec 30, 2020)

Trotter said:


> This not being Yorkshire, we don’t keep our money under the mattress.
> Tbh ,the town is only banks,  pubs, and charity shops. MnS , Debenhams have joined BHS n Woolies and ridden off into the sunset.



Maybe you should try it. There is nothing comfier than a mattress stuffed with notes.  You can then sleep the sleep of the righteous knowing you haven't put a penny in the hands of the greedy bankers.


----------



## trevskoda (Dec 30, 2020)

Fazerloz said:


> Maybe you should try it. There is nothing comfier than a mattress stuffed with notes.  You can then sleep the sleep of the righteous knowing you haven't put a penny in the hands of the greedy bankers.


And you can claim the dole and things like housing/child benefits new fridge sofa etc, then sell it and have a hol in Benidorm.


----------



## Geraldine (Dec 30, 2020)

trevskoda said:


> And you can claim the dole and things like housing/child benefits new fridge sofa etc, then sell it and have a hol in Benidorm.


Don’t think selling a fridge or sofa would pay for a holiday in Benidorm though? Just a little far fetched me believes. Lol


----------



## Robmac (Dec 30, 2020)

Geraldine said:


> Don’t think selling a fridge or sofa would pay for a holiday in Benidorm though? Just a little far fetched me believes. Lol



Do you remember posting when COVID was a bit of a nasty rumour David, and you were worried about attending a concert?

How right you were to be concerned!


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Dec 30, 2020)

I can't believe there are folk who still think it's one big hoax  ☹

I know of several people who've died from CV - fortunately no family or friends (yet!) - and about half a dozen more who are suffering with serious 'long covid' syndromes.

Perhaps it's because there is still a relatively small percentage of the population who've been infected and, more to the point, been seriously effected as a result or even worse died?

Roll on with the vaccine program asap, it's definitely a step in the right direction for all of us


----------



## barryd (Dec 30, 2020)

mariesnowgoose said:


> *I can't believe there are folk who still think it's one big hoax*  ☹
> 
> I know of several people who've died from CV - fortunately no family or friends (yet!) - and about half a dozen more who are suffering with serious 'long covid' syndromes.
> 
> ...



Stick em all on an island somewhere with no vaccine or hospital and see how they get on over a year.


----------



## trevskoda (Dec 30, 2020)

Geraldine said:


> Don’t think selling a fridge or sofa would pay for a holiday in Benidorm though? Just a little far fetched me believes. Lol


My sis did it all the time, fridge sofa washing machine carpets etc, almost always covered her hols, i think the gov has cottoned on and stopped most of it.
What they used to do was strip the house out and hide the stuff and brought in old wrecked stuff which did the rounds, once the inspector went they brought there good stuff back in, then got a big cheque in post then down to loc shop who changed it for cash and took a percentage for there back pocket, very common here for years.
Must point out my sis only worked for a few years got up the duff twice divorced married twice and never worked a day and lives like a queen, tells me i must have been stuped going out to work, who is wright, i wonder.


----------



## Wully (Dec 30, 2020)

Trev I think we might be related. had a cousin who was getting a visitor from the social to get a grant for furniture and stuff he answered the door in his underpants with bare floorboards everywhere girl more or less gave him a blank cheque and bolted some neck on him.


----------



## trevskoda (Dec 30, 2020)

Wully said:


> Trev I think we might be related. had a cousin who was getting a visitor from the social to get a grant for furniture and stuff he answered the door in his underpants with bare floorboards everywhere girl more or less gave him a blank cheque and bolted some neck on him.


All very common in council estates here, chap next door to my sis keeps her right, he is the top naughty boy in the estate, two race horses and a bmw car, never worked in his life, i cannot afford a new car every year, drives me mad, mind you police are nailing some now on there ill gotten gains.


----------



## Trotter (Dec 30, 2020)

Wully said:


> Trev I think we might be related. had a cousin who was getting a visitor from the social to get a grant for furniture and stuff he answered the door in his underpants with bare floorboards everywhere girl more or less gave him a blank cheque and bolted some neck on him.


There’s at least one waster in every family. Thankfully, it ain’t me. BIL = Brother in law. Also BILL, likes to be called Liam.
An expert on everything, done stuff better than you ever did , and always before you even thought about it. One thing he’s an expert on, manipulating the unemployment benefits.


----------



## yorkieowl (Dec 30, 2020)

trevskoda said:


> My sis did it all the time, fridge sofa washing machine carpets etc, almost always covered her hols, i think the gov has cottoned on and stopped most of it.
> What they used to do was strip the house out and hide the stuff and brought in old wrecked stuff which did the rounds, once the inspector went they brought there good stuff back in, then got a big cheque in post then down to loc shop who changed it for cash and took a percentage for there back pocket, very common here for years.
> Must point out my sis only worked for a few years got up the duff twice divorced married twice and never worked a day and lives like a queen, tells me i must have been stuped going out to work, who is wright, i wonder.


You’re right Trev, you might not be the richest in monetary terms but you have the self respect.  Hubby was on benefits in the 80’s when he started working again he vowed we’d never claim unemployment benefit again, and we never have.


----------



## Wully (Dec 30, 2020)

Del I know people and have members of my family who have never worked a day in there life’s it’s a mind set they see scamming the system as a job I dont even give them the time of day. I’ve worked since I was 15 and never ever claimed benefits of any sort not because I haven’t needed it at times but my pride wouldn’t let me especially after seeing them do it just made me more determined to get out my pisser and do a days graft. Being self employed from a young age helped could always put a bit away for the thin times


----------



## Fazerloz (Dec 30, 2020)

Just said on the PM update the London Nightingale is now been readied.

  Maybe possibly for mass vaccinations, that would need relatively little equipment.


----------



## Trotter (Dec 30, 2020)

Wully said:


> Del I know people and have members of my family who have never worked a day in there life’s it’s a mind set they see scamming the system as a job I dont even give them the time of day. I’ve worked since I was 15 and never ever claimed benefits of any sort not because I haven’t needed it at times but my pride wouldn’t let me especially after seeing them do it just made me more determined to get out my pisser and do a days graft. Being self employed from a young age helped could always put a bit away for the thin times


There had to be something I liked about you.   
I also started early,12, lied about my age, told the local newsagent, who knew my family well, that I was 13. I must have looked, I don't know, 10.  Monday to Friday, I could manage the bag, at weekends, it was bigger than me. At a genuine 14, I had a paper round down the hill. The rich end. No tabloids down here. Most houses taking the heavies, and more than one, Friday, The Jewish Chronicle, added a fair bit of weight. On Sunday,a van would take the second half of the round out, and dump it somewhere in the dry for you. The Shop, Ellington's, had about thirty of us kids delivering. How they got away with the School kids working regs,I'll never know. I didn't mind, I was on a £ a week. Christmas boxes in total , remember it was mainly wealthy Jewish folk, would be £ 30- £40. A fortune in 1962. After school, trade bike, grocery deliveries. At 15, When I left school, I was clearing £4. 10s. No stamp. First week's wage. £ 2.10s minus stamp, tea swindle. Didn't take long for me to realize I should go back to the paper round before work.
The only time we had to seek help, was when I had a serious RTA, shortly after buying my first truck. We were laughed ( that's how it felt) out of the job shop. If it wasn't for my Mum and her brother,my uncle we would have gone hungry. Vowed then, never again.

Bit long winded, I know. But like you, I do get a little passionate about idleness and working the system. I do wonder how genuine,first time unemployed will get on, when the smelly stuff hits the fan. Thank goodness I've retired. Oh! at 71.


----------



## trevskoda (Dec 30, 2020)

I started at about eleven buying and selling m/bikes, 2.50 first bike, sold on for £5 then a banty 30 bob, sold for £10, well i just kept going and by the time i left school i had gathered the price of a house.


----------



## Trotter (Dec 30, 2020)

trevskoda said:


> I started at about eleven buying and selling m/bikes, 2.50 first bike, sold on for £5 then a banty 30 bob, sold for £10, well i just kept going and by the time i left school i had gathered the price of a house.


Sadly the Entrepreneur gene passed me by. Lost the lot at 55, took me another 20 years to sort something like a retirement fund. Got the van properly sorted. Then Covid raised it's ugly little head.
One day...........


----------



## Robmac (Dec 30, 2020)

trevskoda said:


> I started at about eleven buying and selling m/bikes, 2.50 first bike, sold on for £5 then a banty 30 bob, sold for £10, well i just kept going and by the time i left school i had gathered the price of a house.



I started at 11 as well Trev. Started on 5 but by the time I was 16 I was on 30 a day. I do love a fag!


----------



## Tezza33 (Dec 30, 2020)

Wully said:


> Del I know people and have members of my family who have never worked a day in there life’s it’s a mind set they see scamming the system as a job I dont even give them the time of day. I’ve worked since I was 15 and never ever claimed benefits of any sort not because I haven’t needed it at times but my pride wouldn’t let me especially after seeing them do it just made me more determined to get out my pisser and do a days graft. Being self employed from a young age helped could always put a bit away for the thin times


Just found the corner from me is one of those, never worked a legit day in his life,  the Council fitted a new roof, new kitchen bathroom etc. and he hasn't paid any rent in 25 yrs, a few weeks after the new roof tiles were fitted he had a slight leak which ran down the walls, he bought a worn out sofa and chairs from Facebook and claimed it had been damaged along with his carpets, the council insurance authorised a new sofa/carpets and ac payment  for stress, I went to their house before this happened and I wiped my feet when I came out.
He was reported (not by me) and after a full investigation he was found guilty of a few fraudulent claims and eventually charged found guilty and evicted, they still had to be re-housed though


----------



## Tezza33 (Dec 30, 2020)

Trotter said:


> There had to be something I liked about you.
> I also started early,12, lied about my age, told the local newsagent, who knew my family well, that I was 13. I must have looked, I don't know, 10.  Monday to Friday, I could manage the bag, at weekends, it was bigger than me. At a genuine 14, I had a paper round down the hill. The rich end. No tabloids down here. Most houses taking the heavies, and more than one, Friday, The Jewish Chronicle, added a fair bit of weight. On Sunday,a van would take the second half of the round out, and dump it somewhere in the dry for you. The Shop, Ellington's, had about thirty of us kids delivering. How they got away with the School kids working regs,I'll never know. I didn't mind, I was on a £ a week. Christmas boxes in total , remember it was mainly wealthy Jewish folk, would be £ 30- £40. A fortune in 1962. After school, trade bike, grocery deliveries. At 15, When I left school, I was clearing £4. 10s. No stamp. First week's wage. £ 2.10s minus stamp, tea swindle. Didn't take long for me to realize I should go back to the paper round before work.
> The only time we had to seek help, was when I had a serious RTA, shortly after buying my first truck. We were laughed ( that's how it felt) out of the job shop. If it wasn't for my Mum and her brother,my uncle we would have gone hungry. Vowed then, never again.
> 
> Bit long winded, I know. But like you, I do get a little passionate about idleness and working the system. I do wonder how genuine,first time unemployed will get on, when the smelly stuff hits the fan. Thank goodness I've retired. Oh! at 71.


Similar story apart from after a serious accident spent two years in hospital, lost my business, house and a bit of respect, I couldn't get help but people who had never worked got all the help they needed, we sold our house to our daughter a few days before it would have been repossessed, nobody could help then because we had made ourselves homeless, the whole system is flawed but at least I kept the most important thing in my life but when she nags me I forget , happier now than when I was earning a lot of money though


----------



## maingate (Dec 30, 2020)

Trotter said:


> Sadly the Entrepreneur gene passed me by. Lost the lot at 55, took me another 20 years to sort something like a retirement fund. Got the van properly sorted. Then Covid raised it's ugly little head.
> One day...........



This time next year we'll be millionnaires Rodney.

Del Boy.


----------



## yorkieowl (Dec 31, 2020)

Tezza33 said:


> Similar story apart from after a serious accident spent two years in hospital, lost my business, house and a bit of respect, I couldn't get help but people who had never worked got all the help they needed, we sold our house to our daughter a few days before it would have been repossessed, nobody could help then because we had made ourselves homeless, the whole system is flawed but at least I kept the most important thing in my life but when she nags me I forget , happier now than when I was earning a lot of money though


The system is a bugger for those legitimately hitting hard times, I feel sorry for the ones that are really struggling now because of Covid and it’s not going to get any better for quite a while yet.


----------



## Deleted member 25361 (Jan 3, 2021)

What I would like to know is!! Where has the seasonal winter flu gone? Has C19 killed it off or has it just disappeared, no one seems to get the winter flu anymore, funny that!


----------



## Biggarmac (Jan 3, 2021)

WillyO said:


> What I would like to know is!! Where has the seasonal winter flu gone? Has C19 killed it off or has it just disappeared, no one seems to get the winter flu anymore, funny that!


In normal times flu is passed from oerson to person at social gatherings and in crowded places.  Since few people are meeting in these settings flu has been suppressed


----------



## mfw (Jan 3, 2021)

WillyO said:


> What I would like to know is!! Where has the seasonal winter flu gone? Has C19 killed it off or has it just disappeared, no one seems to get the winter flu anymore, funny that!


Someone i see when i walk the dog has got flu like symptons and it probably is flu as dog walks have to be done irrespective of weather we get soaked and frozen at times - minor drawback of owning a dog i suppose


----------



## tidewatcher (Jan 3, 2021)

The measures taken to prevent Coro also help prevent flu transmission. It’s not the same bug but it spreads the same way.


----------



## Robmac (Jan 3, 2021)

I reckon most people who claim to have Flu only have the Common Cold in reality. Flu is a serious condition.


----------



## mfw (Jan 3, 2021)

I never do the flu jab but i dont seem to sniffle for more than a day anyway if i do pick up anything


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Jan 3, 2021)

tidewatcher said:


> The measures taken to prevent Coro also help prevent flu transmission. It’s not the same bug but it spreads the same way.







Biggarmac said:


> In normal times flu is passed from oerson to person at social gatherings and in crowded places.  Since few people are meeting in these settings flu has been suppressed







mfw said:


> I never do the flu jab but i dont seem to sniffle for more than a day anyway if i do pick up anything




You can never have 'just a touch of flu', there is no such thing.
*Real* flu knocks you out in a massive way for up to several weeks.

Most people who are sniffling and sneezing have probably caught the 'common cold', or a less harmful virus variant.

I've never had a flu jab either, but I'm definitely not refusing the new vaccines for covid!


----------



## REC (Jan 3, 2021)

I had the flu jab this year for first time ever. Working with immunosuppressed patients for years, never needed it as only had " healthy" people on unit. Any hint of infectious illness and staff and patients kept away, plus good infection control practices. Have never had flu, but feel more at risk this year, plus with covid around want to be as safe as possible. Side effect of all the isolation is that much fewer cases of flu, norovirus and other seasonal infections. Just as well, with hospital capacity issues.


----------



## yorkieowl (Jan 3, 2021)

Marie, first winter we’ve had the flu jab, never bothered or even thought about it before, but with Covid around we thought it best to have it, and especially now with this new strain I’m glad we have, -no side effects, (except a slight achy arm from lying on it lol), and we were in and out in minutes.


----------



## molly 2 (Jan 3, 2021)

Cure for man flu.is a sick note ,most infectious  2 January,


----------



## mfw (Jan 3, 2021)

Used to work in pharmaceutical manufacturing using bulk penicillin g to make 6APA that boosted my immune system at the time certain of that but been out of that for 6 yrs and still dont pick up colds or flu - so dont know why swmbo has colds for weeks and i clear it in a day


----------



## korky (Jan 3, 2021)

tidewatcher said:


> The measures taken to prevent Coro also help prevent flu transmission. It’s not the same bug but it spreads the same way.


Can the same measures to prevent Coro be used to prevent the misery fest. that is East Enders? I hope so.


----------



## Wooie1958 (Jan 4, 2021)

Father-in-law due his second follow up Covid-19 jab today that`s if they don`t cancel right at the last minute, he is right at the top of the high risk category.


----------



## jagmanx (Jan 4, 2021)

Wooie1958 said:


> Father-in-law due his second follow up Covid-19 jab today that`s if they don`t cancel right at the last minute, he is right at the top of the high risk category.


hope he gets it..please update.


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Jan 4, 2021)

Wooie1958 said:


> Father-in-law due his second follow up Covid-19 jab today that`s if they don`t cancel right at the last minute, he is right at the top of the high risk category.



My m-i-l is in same situation, Graham. Her second Pfizer jab is due tomorrow (Tuesday).

I understand the approach of wanting to get as many people vaccinated as soon as possible, but still seems a bit of a watered down approach to just have one jab when 2 jabs was the initial (trial) recommendation for better outcome for immunity?
Surely this particular vaccine and the recommended dosage (i.e. 2 jabs, not one) shouldn't be messed with so soon after approval? 
But again, what do I know about vaccines and how to administer them? Nowt! 

Guess it's a balancing act with the speed of immunising as many people as possible now being the critical element, even if the ultimate effectiveness of the (Pfizer) vaccine is potentially reduced as a result of not giving the second jab within 3 weeks.


----------



## Wooie1958 (Jan 4, 2021)

jagmanx said:


> hope he gets it..please update.




With everything that`s been on the news we are surprised it hasn`t been put back.

He hasn`t heard anything to the contrary so we are taking him and we`ll act a bit gormless if needed, seems to work for the majority of the population.

His appointment at the hospital is early afternoon ( UK time ) which will be exactly 21 days since his first jab and when he was given this appointment.


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Jan 4, 2021)

.


----------



## Wooie1958 (Jan 4, 2021)

mariesnowgoose said:


> I get the feeling that a lot of immunisation hubs will go ahead with the second jabs anyway, fingers crossed!
> 
> There is plenty of evidence around that many vulnerable people aren't even turning up for their vaccination appointments, so the jabs are being offered to whoever happens to be around at the time instead of being wasted. All a bit messy.
> 
> Imagine the administrative chaos that's been chucked into the mix with appointment systems if the second Pfizer jabs are now supposed to be cancelled?!




How did your m-i-l get on with the first jab ?     F-i-l was fine apart a bit of an ache in his arm but that only lasted a day or so.


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Jan 4, 2021)

Wooie1958 said:


> With everything that`s been on the news we are surprised it hasn`t been put back.
> 
> He hasn`t heard anything to the contrary so we are taking him and we`ll act a bit gormless if needed, seems to work for the majority of the population.
> 
> His appointment at the hospital is early afternoon ( UK time ) which will be exactly 21 days since his first jab and when he was given this appointment.



I get the feeling that a lot of immunisation hubs will go ahead with the second jabs anyway, fingers crossed!

There is plenty of evidence around that many vulnerable people aren't even turning up for their vaccination appointments, so the jabs are being offered to whoever happens to be around at the time instead of being wasted. All a bit messy.

Imagine the administrative chaos that's been chucked into the mix with appointment systems if the second Pfizer jabs are now supposed to be cancelled?! 

Also highlights that it is best to wait and hear from the horse's mouth rather than the news 

Before first lockdown I received a letter (from the NHS) telling me to self-isolate for 12 weeks and not go anywhere.
The chemo ward at my hospital was very p*****d off at the time because all their treatments were going ahead as normal.
I was instructed by them that, unless notice not to attend came directly from the hospital, I was to take absolutely no notice of any instructions from anywhere else.

So now I take all news reports and letters about my health (from global NHS sources or the government) with a large pinch of salt.


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Jan 4, 2021)

Wooie1958 said:


> How did your m-i-l get on with the first jab ?     F-i-l was fine apart a bit of an ache in his arm but that only lasted a day or so.



Much the same as your f-i-l, Graham. No other side effects as far as she knows and is OK.


----------



## Wooie1958 (Jan 4, 2021)

Wooie1958 said:


> Father-in-law due his second follow up Covid-19 jab today that`s if they don`t cancel right at the last minute, he is right at the top of the high risk category.




All done and dusted, he was the only member of the public in there, the rest of them were NHS staff getting their jabs.

He now has a little card that has the dates and batch numbers of both vacinations on it,  he has been told to keep safe as proof of having it.


----------



## trevskoda (Feb 5, 2021)

Wife got a we call from hospital today, expect the worst and they will not be putting her father on the breather as he is to week, next 48 hrs will tell the tail as he has went down hill from yesterday, all fingers crossed here.


----------



## molly 2 (Feb 6, 2021)

Sorry to hear that Trev .fingers crossed  .Bazz


----------



## yorkieowl (Feb 6, 2021)

So sorry to hear that Trev, thoughts are with you and the family. x


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Feb 6, 2021)

Very sorry to hear, Trev, horrible times xx


----------



## Toffeecat (Feb 6, 2021)

Just read research from Israel, new drug that cures covid 19. Passed phase 1 trial. Also Russian Sputnik 5 is an excellent anti viral as good as western ones. All good news. Astra is v good in ALL age groups Looks like those not wanting it in older folk were wrong. Also it can be adjusted for any new variant. It was on the BBC and Sky news. Sadly ive been telling folk at work this for the last 2 weeks. If you want to know whats going on with COVID dont watch the mainstream media watch Dr John Cambell on Youtube. Top man.


----------



## REC (Feb 6, 2021)

So sorry, Trev. Thinking of you all, such a hard time.


----------



## REC (Feb 6, 2021)

I do find it pretentious when someone with a PhD in philosophy has to title themselves "doctor" to gain credit. As he is a retired nurse teacher, not an MD , I feel that he should rely on his actual qualifications ( which are good) and not confuse those who do not know the difference. Not doing this lowers the profile of Nurses who actually have as much to offer. On the same level as Army officers who carry on using the title for the rest of their lives. I know it is perfectly legal to call oneself doctor, just galls.


----------



## trixie88 (Feb 6, 2021)

trevskoda said:


> Wife got a we call from hospital today, expect the worst and they will not be putting her father on the breather as he is to week, next 48 hrs will tell the tail as he has went down hill from yesterday, all fingers crossed here.


sorry to hear that trev.......thoughts and prayers are with you all


----------



## yorkslass (Feb 6, 2021)

trevskoda said:


> Wife got a we call from hospital today, expect the worst and they will not be putting her father on the breather as he is to week, next 48 hrs will tell the tail as he has went down hill from yesterday, all fingers crossed here.


Hope he picks up Trev,


----------



## colinm (Feb 6, 2021)

REC said:


> I do find it pretentious when someone with a PhD in philosophy has to title themselves "doctor" to gain credit. As he is a retired nurse teacher, not an MD , I feel that he should rely on his actual qualifications ( which are good) and not confuse those who do not know the difference. Not doing this lowers the profile of Nurses who actually have as much to offer. On the same level as Army officers who carry on using the title for the rest of their lives. I know it is perfectly legal to call oneself doctor, just galls.


It seems mainly the UK who haven't got a clue as to what a Doctor or Engineer are, why should we pander to them?


----------



## trevskoda (Feb 6, 2021)

REC said:


> I do find it pretentious when someone with a PhD in philosophy has to title themselves "doctor" to gain credit. As he is a retired nurse teacher, not an MD , I feel that he should rely on his actual qualifications ( which are good) and not confuse those who do not know the difference. Not doing this lowers the profile of Nurses who actually have as much to offer. On the same level as Army officers who carry on using the title for the rest of their lives. I know it is perfectly legal to call oneself doctor, just galls.


Correct, I ask folks to stop giving me the Title arsh-le, they still insist though.


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Feb 6, 2021)

Some people have "titles", whether endowed or earned, and choose not to use them liberally.

Title use for strictly professional purposes, or where it is necessary to indicate a level of qualification, but otherwise...?

Other people have titles and feel the need to insist on their use at every opportunity.

I am instinctively wary about anyone who falls into this latter type.


----------



## maingate (Feb 6, 2021)

trevskoda said:


> Correct, I ask folks to stop giving me the Title arsh-le, they still insist though.



Have you stopped including your medals Trev?

ie: The Honourable Trevskoda VD and scar.


----------



## antiquesam (Feb 6, 2021)

My initials are DRMC (I know, Sam doesn't start with any of those) and you'd be surprised how many letters are addressed to Dr. M.


----------



## QFour (Feb 6, 2021)

Bit close to home. Friend over the road has just died from Covid. Only 73 and to look at him he was very healthy. Been in hospital for 4 weeks and they called the family in on Tuesday and he passed away on the Wednesday, Very sad as he has been so careful for the last 9 months. We were only talking early January saying the vaccine was going to help prevent a lot of deaths. Looks like his MG rebuild is going to be finished by another nutter. He had a running one and one in bits that needed all the wood frame replacing. He hardly took the MG out on the road as the brakes were the push hard and pray variety, RIP Roy.


----------



## maingate (Feb 6, 2021)

If you think treating a Covid patient is bad enough, there is one on our Daughters Ward who is HIV Positive and also has Hepatitis. He is one of the patients shipped up from down South. I can see why they shipped him elsewhere.


----------



## trevskoda (Feb 6, 2021)

mariesnowgoose said:


> Some people have "titles", whether endowed or earned, and choose not to use them liberally.
> 
> Title use for strictly professional purposes, or where it is necessary to indicate a level of qualification, but otherwise...?
> 
> ...


What a nice post Malady


----------



## trevskoda (Feb 6, 2021)

antiquesam said:


> My initials are DRMC (I know, Sam doesn't start with any of those) and you'd be surprised how many letters are addressed to Dr. M.


Mine are TTC after my fav bike, the triumph tiger cub.


----------



## molly 2 (Feb 7, 2021)

trevskoda said:


> Mine are TTC after my fav bike, the triumph tiger cub.


When I was a yooff   I wanted  a  tiger cub , but somebody  told me  if I bought one I would kill myself  . But I believed  him  .so I bought an AJS.


----------



## tidewatcher (Feb 7, 2021)

Once went to see someone with  Major B***** on the door. I asked what regiment and he told me his father had always wanted to be in the army and decided his son should have rank so his first name was Major.....


----------



## jeffmossy (Feb 7, 2021)

My NHS responder pager is now none stop.all day every day 90% of the alerts are for people in isolation after testing positive so I am very cautious when I arrive at the premises , I was offered the jab 3 weeks ago at 9.00am on a Sunday morning with the frontline workers but did not get the email appointment through until 12.30 pm on the same day , when I called in they said they would get me done ASAP and would call me  , 3 weeks later still not had the call,  so will have to take extra care until the time comes , in the meantime there are a lot more people need the jab more urgent than I do . Stay safe all ,this virus is real and nasty , I can vouch for that 100%


----------



## trevskoda (Feb 7, 2021)

molly 2 said:


> When I was a yooff   I wanted  a  tiger cub , but somebody  told me  if I bought one I would kill myself  . But I believed  him  .so I bought an AJS.


T20sh sports was the job.


----------



## REC (Feb 9, 2021)

jeffmossy said:


> My NHS responder pager is now none stop.all day every day 90% of the alerts are for people in isolation after testing positive so I am very cautious when I arrive at the premises , I was offered the jab 3 weeks ago at 9.00am on a Sunday morning with the frontline workers but did not get the email appointment through until 12.30 pm on the same day , when I called in they said they would get me done ASAP and would call me  , 3 weeks later still not had the call,  so will have to take extra care until the time comes , in the meantime there are a lot more people need the jab more urgent than I do . Stay safe all ,this virus is real and nasty , I can vouch for that 100%


According to the news today, you should contact 119 or the website and book your jab. Obviously some have slipped through the net, you don't need to be one of them.


----------



## molly 2 (Feb 9, 2021)

Looks like we might have to slip through the net today due to ice and snow  .


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Feb 9, 2021)

Well, despite getting my official letter last week telling me I don't have to do anything about the vaccine as the GP will be in touch soon, I haven't heard a dicky bird since.

So it's dial 119 for me laters...


----------



## molly 2 (Feb 9, 2021)

molly 2 said:


> Looks like we might have to slip through the net today due to ice and snow  .


Gritter have been  so should  make it now .


----------



## molly 2 (Feb 9, 2021)

mariesnowgoose said:


> Well, despite getting my official letter last week telling me I don't have to do anything about the vaccine as the GP will be in touch soon, I haven't heard a dicky bird since.
> 
> So it's dial 119 for me laters...


Didn't  think they were doing  under fifties  yet .


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Feb 9, 2021)

molly 2 said:


> Didn't  think they were doing  under fifties  yet .



Oh I wish!


----------



## jeffmossy (Feb 9, 2021)

REC said:


> According to the news today, you should contact 119 or the website and book your jab. Obviously some have slipped through the net, you don't need to be one of them.



Got the call this morning " can you be at the vaccine centre at 10.00 am " sadly I had to decline as I was at work today  , Ah well third time lucky


----------



## Robmac (Feb 10, 2021)

mariesnowgoose said:


> Well, despite getting my official letter last week telling me I don't have to do anything about the vaccine as the GP will be in touch soon, I haven't heard a dicky bird since.
> 
> So it's dial 119 for me laters...



Julie's in the same boat Marie.

But I thought the 119 service was for over 70's?


----------



## mark61 (Feb 10, 2021)

Robmac said:


> Julie's in the same boat Marie.
> 
> But I thought the 119 service was for over 70's?



Pretty sure it's not just for over 70's. 

They've asked all over 70's who haven't been vaccinated to use the number, but that doesn't mean others can't. Thats my understanding.


----------



## Robmac (Feb 10, 2021)

mark61 said:


> Pretty sure it's not just for over 70's.
> 
> They've asked all over 70's who haven't been vaccinated to use the number, but that doesn't mean others can't. Thats my understanding.



Thanks Mark, Sounds right now I've done some googling.

Looks like Julie might be in the 'at risk' group rather than 'extremely vulnerable' which would put her due for vaccination end of Feb-April.


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Feb 10, 2021)

mark61 said:


> Pretty sure it's not just for over 70's.
> 
> They've asked all over 70's who haven't been vaccinated to use the number, but that doesn't mean others can't. Thats my understanding.



Yep, if you're in the CEV category you can phone 119, or go onto the NHS website to book.
Or do what I did - phoned the GP and asked why I hadn't heard anything after receiving my vaccination appointment letter nearly a week ago.

First off the receptionist said I should make an appt. at Shotley Bridge hospital (which must be our local "hub"?)
This hospital is other side of Consett in North Durham and about 8 miles away.
16 mile round trip doesn't sound much, but it is mega hilly getting there and back and Consett always gets twice as much snow before anyone else up here!!! 

I said thanks, but no thanks, no way was I venturing over there without a 4x4 vehicle in this weather and why couldn't it be done at the surgery.
Told her I wasn't in a rush to get it done, quite happy to wait until I *can* get the vax at the surgery.
Hang on she says. Oh, there's an appt. available for a vax here at the surgery for this Thursday.  

Amazing what can happen if you stick to your guns just a little bit.


----------



## REC (Feb 12, 2021)

Dave got a text today from UK to book his vaccination.....so Suffolk are now doing under 70's.


----------



## Tezza33 (Feb 12, 2021)

REC said:


> Dave got a text today from UK to book his vaccination.....so Suffolk are now doing under 70's.


If he can't make it back for his appointment I am willing to stand in for him, happy to help


----------



## colinm (Feb 12, 2021)

Just heard that a friends mother had emergency operation a few weeks back, she then caught CV-19 in hospital, at (around) 90 that would normally be not good, but she had Pfizer jab in December and just had mild symptoms.


----------



## REC (Feb 13, 2021)

Just mooching on quarantine site ( gov.uk) and realised that there are no hotels at the ports! Interestingly they advise you  _have _to arrive at one of the airports. Bit of an issue for someone driving back to UK from Portugal via France and Spain? No hotels at Plymouth, Portsmouth, Dover or Folkestone. So I guess in an emergency one would have to fly back ....just fingers crossed no emergencies or that Portugal is taken off the red list soon! Hopefully someone will realise and make provision.


----------



## colinm (Feb 13, 2021)

For MH users it shouldn't be much of a problem, leave Portugal then spend 10 days getting home, that's assuming you are allowed to 'loiter' in France and/or Spain.


----------



## Tookey (Feb 25, 2021)

Friends partner has got confirmed covid, flu like symptoms.............but she has had the pfizer vaccine 

Keep your guard up


----------



## yorkslass (Feb 26, 2021)

Tookey said:


> Friends partner has got confirmed covid, flu like symptoms.............but she has had the pfizer vaccine
> 
> Keep your guard up


Hopefully the vaccine will mean it's not too bad.


----------



## colinm (Feb 26, 2021)

I see the warnings are going out, as people are relaxing their guard assuming that having the jab makes it safe, we still need to keep acting is if we haven't had the vaccine until the infections drop a lot further, and lets not forget with high infection rates a variant could still develop which is deadly to even those who are inoculated.


----------



## molly 2 (Feb 27, 2021)

The wife got  invitation  fore her first jab   from gp surgery'  ,she had it 2 weeks ago .


----------

